# ANOTHER place for random non-political campfire stuff...



## 1eyefishing (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Big7 (Aug 16, 2021)

PaPa's babies. ?
The runt is showing off her braces. ?


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 16, 2021)

Isn't that 3 things, Applebee's?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## zedex (Aug 16, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1098189


Looks like he is squatting to pee. Been wearing that particular snow camo too much, me thinks


----------



## B. White (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## BassRaider (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Baroque Brass (Aug 18, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1098190


A friend I hunted with for a long time killed a small deer one Saturday. After loading the deer in the truck I asked him if we needed to tie the deer down. He asked why and I said it might blow out.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Aug 18, 2021)

welcome to the burn out zone


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## BassRaider (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## BassRaider (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## BassRaider (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## BassRaider (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## BassRaider (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## BassRaider (Aug 19, 2021)

Thanks. Who are the adms?


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 19, 2021)

BassRaider said:


> Thanks. Who are the adms?


Pm @elfiii


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 19, 2021)

Hickory Nut said:


> View attachment 1098979


100%


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## campboy (Aug 20, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1099117


 TRUTH


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1099118


Can she teach my wife that trick?


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 20, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Can she teach my wife that trick?



Your wife probably already knows that trick she just hasn't let you in on the secret yet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> Your wife probably already knows that trick she just hasn't let you in on the secret yet.


Maybe …. I hand her a broom and she ask , how do you krank it?


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 20, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Maybe …. I hand her a broom and she ask , how do you krank it?



Deny, deny, deny, this is the long time advice given to men.  See how much better women are at it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 22, 2021)

M


Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1099569


Reminds me of what Dan Fitzgerald did.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 24, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1099760



reminds me: three years ago the surgeon who repaired my blood gushing digestive organs was a tiny Indian female who had to use a platform to get enough reach to perform surgery.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 24, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1099985


 Actually, there are TWO 'it's in that pic...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 24, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1099985


Suit case on fire again?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 25, 2021)

Dub said:


> View attachment 1100174


psst... we got a political meme thread over there...


----------



## Dub (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 25, 2021)

Dub said:


> View attachment 1100187


 Take a breath, dub... 
 Let's keep the political memes in the political meme thread.


----------



## Dub (Aug 25, 2021)

Gotcha....wrong location.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2021)

TRUTH!


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 26, 2021)

*America's Heroes*
February 23  ·
At The Right Time On Veteran's Day, The Sun's Rays Pass Through The Rings To Create The Seal Of The USA
Each year at precisely 11:11 AM on Veteran's Day, the sun's rays pass through the ellipses of the five armed pillars to form a perfect solar spotlight over a mosaic of the seal of the United States. It is the perfect spotlight to honor those who have fought for our country throughout history.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2021)

@NCHillbilly You GON be just fine.


----------



## BassRaider (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Buck70 (Aug 27, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1100511


I had no problem reading this.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 27, 2021)

Except for the misspelling of Pees everything looked good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 27, 2021)

Sticking it to the man !


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Big7 (Aug 29, 2021)

Blessed Is He Who Comes In The Name Of The LORD! Took this pic at Church today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Big7 (Aug 30, 2021)

PaPa's Little Tree Monkeys ?


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## fishfryer (Aug 31, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1101563


Run Forrest,run


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 31, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1101565


Dude, this is supposed to be non-political. Oh wait,  I see it a chimpanzee which is smarter than any politician!  Carry on!!!


----------



## stonecreek (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## naildrvr (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## BassRaider (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Big7 (Aug 31, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> View attachment 1101603


$100.00?
Meh... Nahh..


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 31, 2021)

Big7 said:


> $100.00?
> Meh... Nahh..


Not enough??


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Buck70 (Sep 1, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1101722


Ain't that the truth


----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Stob (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## basstrkr (Sep 2, 2021)

Had a bad day, woke up late, favorite breakfast placed was closed, gas pump card reader not working, go inside pay and get sausage /biscuit, picked up the wrong nozzle, filled  truck with high priced gas, sausage /biscuit ain't good, get there mower won't crank, cleaned batt cable, started but deck height adjusted is broke, put in new cotter pin, pulled corn but its full of ants and weevils, bushed hogged some weeds, stripped keyway in gear box. I quit.


----------



## Buck70 (Sep 3, 2021)

I seem to have those days more and more.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 3, 2021)

basstrkr said:


> Had a bad day, woke up late, favorite breakfast placed was closed, gas pump card reader not working, go inside pay and get sausage /biscuit, picked up the wrong nozzle, filled  truck with high priced gas, sausage /biscuit ain't good, get there mower won't crank, cleaned batt cable, started but deck height adjusted is broke, put in new cotter pin, pulled corn but its full of ants and weevils, bushed hogged some weeds, stripped keyway in gear box. I quit.


Dang Bud,with all that happening in the same day,maybe your luck will change. I started to suggest a fishing trip, but no telling what could happen there.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2021)

Riding thru Bama


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 4, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Riding thru Bama View attachment 1102282


My cousin raised 5 corn teens.

Made them all work fields, pick corn and run a corner stand selling for the college funds.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2021)

South Carolina state bird


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2021)

What happened ???


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## BassRaider (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Railroader (Sep 5, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1102538



Wiping coffee off my lap and phone...Thanx Doug..


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 5, 2021)

It's not a man bun.

It's a girl bun on a dude's head.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## RomeWolf (Sep 7, 2021)

Tried on Orion's Belt yesterday. Pretty comfortable and nice style. 

Overall rating:  3 stars


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 9, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435091861304086532


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 9, 2021)

Post #283 = very funny, I have stolen it.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 9, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> View attachment 1103349


Took me a minute...


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 9, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> View attachment 1102919



 Goatrider?  Awesome! I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that the guy in the middle is not FAA certified. I'm guessing he's trying to order a pizza or just got a call about his donkey's extended warranty expiring soon. 
And why does every picture of the Taliban depict somebody holding a weapon in an unsafe manner?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 9, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> View attachment 1103349


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 9, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1103350


 built by your city but it took 4,000 years to do it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1103192


Ain't no sense in that!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## campboy (Sep 10, 2021)

Best one yet^^


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1103567


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Big7 (Sep 13, 2021)

Excellent point ^^^^^


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 15, 2021)

Might want to pass on this truck after reading the seller's description.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 15, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1103368



I guess they were too heavy to tote back to the sporting goods department.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 15, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1103436



 I don't think they understand the concept of "stealth". And their decision-making skills are suboptimal when they are crossing  the road.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 16, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1104718



  and I heard that Chuck counted to "infinity"......twice!


----------



## Mars (Sep 16, 2021)

Chuck Norris is the reason why Waldo is hiding.

Chuck Norris can slam a revolving door.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 17, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1104897



yep....just like something a deer would do!   Putting on a disguise...well played deer!


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 19, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1104898


Or socks


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Sep 22, 2021)

When simply getting into shape won't do.....one must get into street-shape.....


----------



## Dub (Sep 22, 2021)

Hope that wasn't too political for those who are offended by such.

'Twas only a small dose........


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Sep 22, 2021)

Everyone has to have goals, right ?





In a few years when retirement arrives.....this is my daily dream.....having a pair of the same breed that I started life with as a toddler, Lord willing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 23, 2021)

Oh lordy.  I have a good but unrelatable story that ends with this line from my friend, "You can have the pretty one."  Jack or Hiram or Mr Dickel was certainly involved and there weren't no pretty one.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 23, 2021)

Hog heaven!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Sep 23, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1105978








*They don't make a bottle big enough for some occasions......*


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 23, 2021)

Text today.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 24, 2021)

Hickory Nut said:


> View attachment 1106110



  that's cold blooded right there!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 25, 2021)

And they say Pot don’t make you stupid


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 26, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>


Well dang! If you got it like that then i say work it!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 27, 2021)

A dog that scares me .


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 29, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1106639



interesting! I used to have room mate who set would set alarm on weekends just so he could have the pleasure of turning it off and going back to bed.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1107220


This needs to be moved to the dad joke thread


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2021)

Sho do.


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 1, 2021)

Puppies and boys


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## bigewalksalone (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 2, 2021)

Parody, but funny as heck.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2021)

Yep. That's him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## bigewalksalone (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 7, 2021)

I do not remember giving anyone permission to use that picture of me.  LOL


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 7, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> I do not remember giving anyone permission to use that picture of me.  LOL


That's not you, @JustUs4All, that's @Browning Slayer


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2021)

dwhee87 said:


> That's not you, @JustUs4All, that's @Browning Slayer


I would be holding 30 packs!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## bigewalksalone (Oct 8, 2021)

Alabama subdivision


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 8, 2021)

bigewalksalone said:


> Alabama subdivision View attachment 1108434


That just screams Roll Tide


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## bigewalksalone (Oct 8, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> That just screams Roll Tide


Yes it does!!!!


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## snuffy (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## snuffy (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Duff (Oct 13, 2021)

Mrs Hornet, that made me lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2021)

Duff said:


> Mrs Hornet, that made me lol


I know I'm guilty of doing the same.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 13, 2021)

Hickory Nut said:


> View attachment 1109469


October fest AKA Munich fest….1986,87,88. Been there done that…still have a headache  . There are around 50 of them Fraulines in each beer tent, it’s something to see for sure.


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 14, 2021)

10,006 PM replies...


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 15, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



better safe than sorry! That dog has more common sense than most humans!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 15, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1109760



true, but Billy Joe getting a sprained ankle didn't fit the song for some reason.
I'm not a song writer so I'm just guessing here.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 15, 2021)

Dub said:


>



great idea! The kids in my neighborhood are gonna love me on Halloween!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 15, 2021)

Dub said:


>



 the bear is doing an impression of a human wearing a bear suit?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1110348



imagine how long it would take to get into fb jail for posting this over there.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1110087



 Where were pool noodles when I was in Iraq?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 17, 2021)

oldfella1962 said:


> Where were pool noodles when I was in Iraq?


50 cal ammo can is rough ain’t it


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## fishfryer (Oct 18, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1110348


I wish I could unsee that!


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 20, 2021)

Saw @4HAND on the side of the road the other day. Looked stressed out


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 20, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Saw @4HAND on the side of the road the other day. Looked stressed out View attachment 1110958


It was a very stressful scene.
So many doughnuts up in smoke......


----------



## Dub (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Duff (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 21, 2021)

ryanh487 said:


> View attachment 1110549



that's some weird "Silence Of The Lambs" stuff there!


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 22, 2021)

Murica !


----------



## B. White (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (Oct 23, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1111112


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Buck70 (Oct 25, 2021)

Here I am, stuck in the middle again.


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 26, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1111885


I don't get it!


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 26, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> I don't get it!



Me neither.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> I don't get it!





doenightmare said:


> Me neither.



Young'uns


search for Stealers Wheel in music genre


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 26, 2021)

careful....that kinda music will be making you want to twist one up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> careful....that kinda music will be making you want to twist one up



One needs music for that urge?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 26, 2021)

Buck70 said:


> Here I am, stuck in the middle again.



sort of...."stuck in the middle with you."


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 26, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Young'uns
> 
> 
> search for Stealers Wheel in music genre


I still don't get it!!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 26, 2021)

You gotta love Alabama


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Duff (Oct 27, 2021)

Mercy!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 27, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1112366





gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1112366


 Hey, I think I see my sister-in-law in that group! I'm calling her boss right now - she doesn't look sick to me!


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 27, 2021)

They just left the salad bar,doing a nature walk for daily exercise.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 27, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1112366



Nope! Not gonna do it! Not taking that bait.


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Mike 65 (Oct 27, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1112366


Apparently it’ll attract a Buffalo herd!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 28, 2021)

And then the fight started


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## basstrkr (Oct 28, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1112433



He's fixin to be half a man.


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## BassRaider (Oct 29, 2021)

Hickory Nut said:


> View attachment 1112797


Ouch, that hurts.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 1, 2021)

Chinese must think we are really dumb huh ?


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 1, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Chinese must think we are really dumb huh ?View attachment 1113575


Probably not because someone was smart enough to figure out that you could get rich QUICK by acting dumb and suing.

But this also brings about another quandary? Which one? The garment or the child?


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 1, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1112780



fake a heart attack!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 1, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Chinese must think we are really dumb huh ?View attachment 1113575



go to Engrish dot com for plenty of funny things like this. Not a typo, it's Engrish not English. You'll see why it's spelled this way soon enough.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 2, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1113826


That's great.  Just shared as a PSA with my family on our group text.

It is that time of year.!!!


----------



## B. White (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 3, 2021)

I’ll take things a masseuse would say for $100


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## campboy (Nov 4, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1114299



I must be one classy guy!!


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1114377


IKR?


----------



## huntersluck (Nov 5, 2021)

This is offensive , clearly an all white neighborhood. ?


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 5, 2021)

I always thought that sign referred to mental capacity.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Buck70 (Nov 7, 2021)

Dub said:


>


I like that.


----------



## Dub (Nov 7, 2021)

I remember years ago going to one of their concerts.......
























Decades passed...............now I find myself going this


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1115792


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 10, 2021)

Give it up for the veterans..
 The 1st wave…


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 11, 2021)

Hey wait a minute……..she called me too !


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 12, 2021)

Where was the mask mandate when I was trying to dip in school or work!


----------



## BassRaider (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 14, 2021)

Bringing back the child safety seat when you can't leave the kid in a hot car.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## BassRaider (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 15, 2021)

I didn’t realize a hurricane carried Covid into the house. Better get the vaccine before hurricane season next year. Buncha maroons


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 15, 2021)

BassRaider said:


> View attachment 1116679



I carried mine to Waffle House.

Now I am scattered, smothered and diced


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## snuffy (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## snuffy (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## fishfryer (Nov 17, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1117255


You never know when you’ll run into an oyster or a boiled egg that needs eating.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1117497


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 19, 2021)

Signs of the times.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 19, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Signs of the times.
> 
> View attachment 1117650


Pathetic


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 19, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Pathetic



Even my wife can drive a stick shift.


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 20, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Signs of the times.
> 
> View attachment 1117650



I had a valet bring my key back, and tell me how to get into the parking deck so I could get my own car...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Railroader (Nov 22, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1118281



Good one!!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## fishfryer (Nov 23, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1118462


Buy you an extended warranty


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Mike 65 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 23, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1118522


Actually, it is you're.  But............


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 23, 2021)

Lord, let this be a nourishment to my big butt


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Oldstick (Nov 23, 2021)

Quote of the year from the female prosecutor in the Brunswick, GA trial.  "My husband very often tells his nephews, Don't ever go out looking for trouble because most times you will find it."


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2021)

Believe it is a new hire checking the tire for leaks.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 26, 2021)

Check first 60 secs...


----------



## basstrkr (Nov 26, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Check first 60 secs...





1eyefishing said:


> Check first 60 secs...



  Can you imagen what the Indians thought the first time they saw one of these going through the western plains.


----------



## flyrod444 (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2021)

An plumber who works around the clock.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 29, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1119556


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 29, 2021)

My buddy the day after I missed a decent buck on his piece of dirt…..What are friends for!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## B. White (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## campboy (Dec 2, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1119944



Good one!!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Dec 6, 2021)

__


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 7, 2021)

Ahhhhh the good old days


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 7, 2021)

https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1467889124485091332/pu/vid/576x1024/0HlOSSQfmX7v4TdX.mp4?tag=12


----------



## basstrkr (Dec 7, 2021)

good grief!!!


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 7, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Ahhhhh the good old daysView attachment 1121117


We need to order up a bunch of that


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 7, 2021)

I'd like a truck load of them Nylon 66's.


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 7, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I'd like a truck load of them Nylon 66's.


I’d load up on the Marlins


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (Dec 8, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1121294


?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1121318


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 9, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1121420


I want a can of that!


----------



## joejoe47 (Dec 9, 2021)

I was taught that SPAM is a acronym for squirrels, possums, and mice.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2021)

TRUTH!


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 10, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> TRUTH!
> View attachment 1121638


You can add "entire class of 4-5yr olds" to mine. She's a Pre-K teacher


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 11, 2021)

The “Grinch tree”.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Railroader (Dec 11, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> The “Grinch tree”.
> 
> View attachment 1121783



Stealing this one...


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 13, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> View attachment 1122066


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 13, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>


Never hafta look for a lid!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 14, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1121657


eww..


----------



## B. White (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 14, 2021)

B. White said:


>


That’s just nasty


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 14, 2021)

B. White said:


>


Glad that’s not in the Cell phone pics thread


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## ngamtns (Dec 14, 2021)

Dang it’s cold outside


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 15, 2021)

This is not political!!!!


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 20, 2021)

Good info right here


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## snuffy (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## snuffy (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Duff (Dec 25, 2021)

??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 26, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1124662


That will not end well.

Don't ask me how I know.

I was young and "practical" at one point.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> That will not end well.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> I was young and "practical" at one point.



Now you tell me.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 26, 2021)

Oops


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 26, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> That will not end well.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> I was young and "practical" at one point.


Well now at least I don't have to ask about that scar...................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Duff (Dec 28, 2021)

Hickory Nut said:


> View attachment 1125181



Lol!  I would pay to see that!


----------



## snuffy (Dec 29, 2021)

I wish I could like this one twice!!!!


Hickory Nut said:


> View attachment 1125181


----------



## K Stamey (Dec 29, 2021)

Happy trails flop


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 29, 2021)

K Stamey said:


> Happy trails flop


Close


----------



## K Stamey (Dec 29, 2021)

But no gigar


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## MX5HIGH (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Jan 20, 2022)

MX5HIGH said:


> View attachment 1130240


Oh that definitely meets the criteria for "The Never to be Completed Compilation of Dad Jokes" thread!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 21, 2022)




----------

